# Changing Honda mower cable?



## kbmadd (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a Honda model: HRR21637TDA that I need to change the self propelled cable on. I can't figure out how to access it. Does anyone have access to a service manual, or advice?

Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You have to remove the baffle plate underneath the mower deck. There are some small cap head screws holding the baffle in place (4 if memory serves, 3 under the deck and 1 outside by left rear tire). One the baffle is out of the way you can usually remove and install the cable from the transmission without too much difficulty.


----------

